

Show HN: Using your death date as a motivator to get things done - skforlee
http://getshitdoneordie.com/

======
skforlee
I've been told that no one wants to know when they're going to die (ignorance
is bliss), but I'm hoping that knowing empowers people to follow through. It's
a different approach to current goal-setting apps, which are based on rewards.
Your thoughts?

~~~
ozh
Depressing. Because no matter how I manage and what I'll actually achieve,
it'll be too short anyway and I know it. Being reminded it is too depressing.

